# Trying out some bbq sauces!



## deepfryerdan (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm getting ready to write my next blog post and, for that, I'm going to try out a few different barbecue sauces with my boston butt. I have a few written down to try but was wondering if any of you had some ideas on which recipes would be good to try.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 11, 2011)

I just tried this one yesterday. I got it off of the net when I was looking for something new to try. We liked it and I will be making it again. A bit on the vinegary side, but when used sparingly it was nice. I should give credit to Bobby Flay, it was his recipe....

half cup butter
half cup cider vinegar
half cup ketchup
half cup lemon juice
half cup worchester sauce
1 tblsp hot sauce

Bring to a boil, lower heat and simmer for about 15 minutes until thickened.
Makes just over 2 cups of sauce. Should keep in the fridge for a couple of weeks with no problem.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 11, 2011)

Was the butter hard to keep from separating after bringing it to a boil, Rock? I usually have to be gentle (low heat) when using butter in BBQ sauces.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 11, 2011)

Actually, the butter was still in a cold chunk so I stirred it with my wisk until it was all melted. I wisked it quite a bit during the 15 minutes so it stayed well mixed and there isn't a layer of fat on the top. Here. I have some left over.  It may not look very appetizing, but here it is. I poured it into a yogurt container.


----------



## vitauta (Jul 11, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:


> I'm getting ready to write my next blog post and, for that, I'm going to try out a few different barbecue sauces with my boston butt. I have a few written down to try but was wondering if any of you had some ideas on which recipes would be good to try.




...so you're from boston then?....


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 11, 2011)

vitauta said:


> ...so you're from boston then?....



haha nice.  nope.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 11, 2011)

vitauta said:


> ...so you're from boston then?....


 
That sounds like something Bucky would ask 

Thanks Rock. Maybe stirring it in cold is the key. I usually melt the butter first and it always stays separated if I let things get to a boil. I can whisk it back in, but it keeps on separating. Anything I read always said not to let it get to a boil, but didn't mention starting with the butter cold.


----------



## Selkie (Jul 11, 2011)

I have six bottles of different BBQ sauces in my refrigerator. I'm still trying out different brands, and using the rejects as a base for home made sauce, which I've had surprisingly good luck with. And that may be the key... using a commercial BBQ sauce as a base for my own enhanced sauce.

I'll add (not always the same, but can include) things such as dark brown sugar, molasses, ginger, dry mustard, minced garlic, garlic powder, liquid smoke, ketchup, Worcestershire sauce, Soy Sauce, Thai sriracha mild chili sauce, Asian Seasoned Salt mix, and peach chutney. I may or may not ever find a single commercial BBQ sauce that I like, but the hunt and re-purposing the rejects has been interesting!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 11, 2011)

I'm a big sauce doctoror (doctorer?) myself, selkie. I used to use something cheap like Open Pit, but have found that the different SBRs give me a better underlying flavor. Unless I'm really getting crazy with the hot sauces or something.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 11, 2011)

pacanis said:


> That sounds like something Bucky would ask
> 
> Thanks Rock. Maybe stirring it in cold is the key. I usually melt the butter first and it always stays separated if I let things get to a boil. I can whisk it back in, but it keeps on separating. Anything I read always said not to let it get to a boil, but didn't mention starting with the butter cold.


 
Starting with cold butter wasn't something I planned. It was in the fridge when I needed it so I just grabbed it and chopped off a chunk and went for it. It seemed to work, though. I added all of the other ingredients in the pot then put it on the burner. Maybe there was something to the technique.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 12, 2011)

vitauta said:


> ...so you're from boston then?....


lol, pac. i was just going to say that, sorta, and then i read through.

heyyy, get your own corner, vit.

j/k. lol. 

also, i thought this thread was going to be about commercial bbq sauces.

i'm off to start one.


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 12, 2011)

Here is my Mustard Based Sauce. I Have posted it here before I think.


*2/3 Cup Yellow Mustard*
*1/2 Cup Sugar (regular granulated)*
*1/4/ Cup Brown Sugar*
*1 Cup Cider Vinegar*
*2 Tbsp Chili Powder*
*1 Tsp Black Pepper*
*1 Tsp White Pepper*
*1**/4/ Tsp Cayenne Pepper*
*5 Drops Tabasco Sauce*
*1/2 Tsp Soy Sauce*
*2 Tbsp Butter*
*Mix all but Soy Sauce and Butter in a Sauce Pan and simmer for 15 minutes.**NOTE: Fumes will take your breath so be careful breathing this stuff.** Stir in Soy Sauce and Butter after simmering 15 minutes is complete.*


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 12, 2011)

I'll have to try this one.  This sounds really good, Paymaster.  Thanks.


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 14, 2011)

Paymaster said:


> Here is my Mustard Based Sauce. I Have posted it here before I think.
> 
> 
> *2/3 Cup Yellow Mustard*
> ...



I have a couple mustard sauces queued up but one more can hurt, right?


----------



## deepfryerdan (Jul 18, 2011)

deepfryerdan said:


> I have a couple mustard sauces queued up but one more can hurt, right?



Definitely meant "CAN'T hurt." Sometimes I think this keyboard does what it wants 

I ended up only making 5 sauces. Our AC went out Saturday evening which is when I had planned to start making my sauces. So, I made the pork up on Sunday and as many sauces as I could bear and headed over to my in-laws. I tried all the sauces and there was only one I didn't like. Once, I get the photos dumped off of my camera I'll post the blog so you guys can see what we tried.


----------

